# What did I do wrong? Forgive me, Neptune.



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm so confused.

Neptune is _dead_.

What did I do? How did this happen? _Why_ did this happen?

A month ago or so, Neptune savaged his fins until they were reduced to about the same length as Comet, the plakat next door. He was acting fine, so I assumed he was just as well as he was before. Just got into an argument with his plant, that was all.
Then, a couple weeks ago, he started acting up. I noticed and cupped him immediately- it's never good when Neptune acts weird- and found out he had fin rot. I put him in a container and began treatment.
A week ago, he began sinking to the bottom and becoming unable to swim. I just assumed that he helped himself to too much when I fed him and had acquired SBD, so I left him alone and waited for the food to pass.

But it didn't.

I found him on his side, his eyes all glazed over. I'm so confused.

I think he had an illness I didn't catch, and he died from that. I didn't post his condition on here because was confident that he had fin rot. Nothing I couldn't handle.

I buried the little guy in my backyard, not too far from his old buddy Indigo. He'll swim free up there, hopefully.

I'm so sorry if I did something wrong. I never meant for you to die, Neptune. Have a good life, wherever you are now.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

It looks like you did everything you could for him. Swim in Peace, little Neptune.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you. I know I will not get many condolences on here, but thank you anyways  It means a lot to me.


----------



## SmokeyNYY (Aug 7, 2015)

How old was he? Sometimes its just their time to go


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

My heart goes out to you, I know how much it hurts to lose a fish you care for so much. I can assure you that it was Neptune's time to go, and you should know that you did the best you could for him and he had an amazing life, no matter how long. Swim in Peace, Neptune! I'm sure, like my boy, that he is swimming stronger than ever now.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss it's tough to lose them. If you get another betta you might start with a fresh clean, tank and cycle it and see if you have better luck. Sometimes chemical spikes or diseases left from the last fish can cause sudden issues with fish. Again I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Posiedon - my very first and dearly beloved boy - died very quickly from what I now believe was a strep bacterial infection, but then I had no idea. One day he was fine fine, the next day he just hid a lot, the next day I woke up and he was clamped, grey, panting, eyes cloudy, on his side. He died that afternoon. I didn't even have time to go get medication. I was devastated.

It's so hard to lose a fish and have no idea what went wrong, and it's easy to blame yourself when it might have been completely out of your control. I'm sure you loved your little Neptune dearly, and I'm so sorry for your loss. Chances are, he was swept by some sort of a quick-killing disease like Poseidon was. And remember, for every little mistake you make with your fish, there are a thousand others who are keeping their bettas in wine glasses with brown water and flushing them alive, barely even acknowledging that the fish are living creatures. I'm sure Neptune knew that you meant only the best for his life. In my opinion, fish can tell when you love them.

Swim in Peace, Neptune.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh my goodness! I'm sorry! It's hard to lose them so suddenly... SIP Neptune


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

My condolences as well. Hang in there. We can't always help our fish, much as we try. SIP Neptune.


----------



## Aly Homewood (Jul 4, 2015)

The same thing happened to me earlier this summer, my beautiful little veiltail, went downhill so fast I couldn't do anything, he was a rescue, found in water with ammonia so high the test kit couldn't even read it, it sounds like you did everything you could for him, SIP neptune.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Aww, thank you! I didn't expect to get so many replies on here.

He wasn't very old. Quite young, actually- we got him from a specialized fish store, and they assured us all their fish were fresh stock (they breed them, I think).

Thanks, all of you. This means a lot to me


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Aww Purple, I'm so sorry. I believe you did everything right to help him to the best of your knowledge. He's with Indigo now. <3
DO you have a picture of him before he passed? I don't think I've seen his picture.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh, yes I do. Here's some of my buddy- one when I got him, one months after. I found the thread where I asked for names, and I had one of those "aaaaAAAAH" moments.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

What a_ beautiful _boy he was!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Im sorry about Neptune. I felt the same way when Azul got ill and I couldnt figure out what was wrong. All I could do was try to make him as comfortable as possible. But Im sure you did all you could.

SIP, Neptune.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you. I give my condolences to you as well, for Azul.


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Very gorgeous boy! He will always be with you in your memories <3 So sorry for your loss!


----------

